# Frozen Skies - A Dieselpunk Setting For Savage Worlds



## stormwell (Jul 18, 2013)

In case this interests anyone.
- - - - - - -

Frozen Skies is part of a new Dieselpunk campaign setting for the award winning Savage Worlds system and is set in the mysterious, frozen lands of Alyeska, it is an in-depth and informative guide to its history, geography, myths and legends. After Frozen Skies is successfully launched, further books are planned to cover a much wider setting known as the Realms of Darmonica.

The Kickstarter is intended to fund the Frozen Skies book with the view to release it as a PDF and through Print-On-Demand.

Thanks for your time and even more so if you decide to back this project, but by all means please help spread the word about it.

LINK; http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/349041463/frozen-skies-a-savage-worlds-dieselpunk-rpg

For people's benefit who aren't aware of what Dieselpunk is.



> Dieselpunk is an art style based on the aesthetics popular between World War I and the end of World War II. The style combines the artistic and genre influences of the period (including pulp magazines, serial films, film noir, art deco, and wartime pin-ups) with postmodern technology and sensibilities. First coined in 2001 as a marketing term by game designer Lewis Pollak to describe his role-playing game Children of the Sun, dieselpunk has grown to describe a distinct style of visual art, music, motion pictures, fiction, and engineering. Examples include Rocketeer, The Legend of Korra, Crimson Skies, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow, Dark City, Greed Corp, Gatling Gears, Iron Sky, the BioShock series, K-20: Legend of the Mask and Skullgirls.


----------



## stormwell (Jul 18, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update #3 Day 4 & Stuff!*

We're over £150 and 5% of the way there by Day, this calls for yet another big thank you to those who have backed this project thus far. 

Still wish to get a third of the way to the project's goal by the end of the week, so to this end I've been working hard and spreading the word to various different websites and forums. So if you happen to know people who might be interested then please tell them, likewise with websites you think would help this project reach its target and ultimately get a copy of Frozen Skies in your hands. 

As a mini-reward for reaching £100 I posted a snippet from the book, I intend to post others as the project reaches certain marks. So if there anything you'd like to see or know about the book then feel free to ask for it. 

I've also put up a FAQ that people should find useful, though if there is a question that I haven't covered and you feel that I should then by all means let me know. 

Once again, thanks for being awesome and backing this project!


----------



## Matt James (Jul 18, 2013)

Here you go buddy: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/349041463/frozen-skies-a-savage-worlds-dieselpunk-rpg?ref=live

Best of luck!


----------



## stormwell (Jul 18, 2013)

Matt James said:


> Best of luck!




Thank you!


----------



## stormwell (Jul 19, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update #4 Day 5*

Now up to Day 5 and coming towards the end of the first week.

Interest in Frozen Skies has been steadily growing as work continues on spreading the word about both the book and the Kickstarter. Don't expect too much in the way of updates until Monday, though unless the funding reaches certain levels over the next couple of days. On Monday another preview will be posted, though please say if there is anything you like to see.

Regardless thanks yet again to those who have backed already, you guys are awesome.

And to everyone, have a good weekend.


----------



## stormwell (Jul 21, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update #5 Week Two Ahoy*

I trust that everyone reading this has had a good weekend, I've been promoting the Kickstarter like crazy and getting more exposure for the project to help it succeed.

First week is over and the number of backers continues to grow, though we're still a ways off from reaching the project's goal. We've got three lefts and I'm confident we can make it, we're still getting an increasing number of hits and the project is getting more exposure.

So if you know people who may be interested in this project then by all means let them know about it, especially since if it pushes us over £1,000 this week then the project stands a good chance of succeeding.

But check back tomorrow for another preview from the book.


----------



## stormwell (Jul 22, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update #6 Three Weeks And Counting*

First week is now behind us and the project is gaining more exposure, more hits and more shares.

The next three weeks will count every bit as we get closer to our target goal, though thanks once again to those who have already backed and also to those who've helped by spreading the word.

As promised, another preview from the book in the form of a notable NPC.



> *Carl 'Judge' Kingsley*
> 
> A veteran of the trenches during the Last War Carl Kingsley is a tough man who prefers actions over words. Originally hired by the Lord Governor to be his lackey in the Air Police, Kingsley quickly showed that he was his own man, much to the Lord Governor's dismay. Cleaning up Gravenburgh effectively almost overnight through sheer force of arms by taking out the criminal kingpins, his instant popularity with the townsfolk made it impossible for the Lord Governor to remove Kingsley. This has led to the current tensions between the two, and it is only a matter of time before an outright fight erupts on Gravenburgh's streets when the Lord Governor finally decides to get rid of Kingsley.
> 
> ...


----------



## stormwell (Jul 23, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update #7 Good News Everyone!*

Big announcement concerning the project and the Frozen Skies book.

*First off, Fabled Environments have offered a selection of four of their maps as a free reward for backers of the project. The maps will be available to everyone regardless of the amount they pledge.

*Secondly, Anthony Preece has offered to write some fiction for the book. He has previously written for Savage Insider and this will mean extra content in the book when it releases.


----------



## stormwell (Jul 24, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update #8 Preview: Places of Interest*

Once again thank you to everyone who has either backed this project or at least spread the word about, you guys are awesome for doing so.

Still a ways off but if we continue to promote the project we'll get there.

But in the mean time, here is another preview from the book.



> *Places of Interest*
> 
> The Chillwynd Marches
> 
> ...


----------



## stormwell (Jul 26, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update #9 Much Ado About Skyjacking*

Coming up to the midway point of the campaign, the number of backers has steadily increased along with views and exposure. The project has been mentioned on a few gaming podcasts like RPG Circus as well as a few blogs.

Still a ways off from the target, but we've got two weeks left which is plenty of time to make it. So continue to plug and share this project and we'll get there, but everyone who ahs abcked thus far or just shared the project has my undying thanks.

So time for another preview from the book; Skyjacking.

What is Skyjacking I hear you cry.

It is basically the name given to a form of hijacking of aircraft done whilst it is airborne, it is highly dangerous and typically only air pirates try it. Though on occasions military units have been known to attempt it.

Skyjacking involves a person jumping out of an aircraft above the intended target armed with a grappling gun, also a parachute if one is lucky enough to have one. The idea is whilst the person is in free-fall they are to fire the grappling gun at their intended target, hope it hooks on and then inch their way along the rope to board and take control of the aircraft. Though it remains highly risky as the grapple could miss or the aircraft's crew could cut the rope, there is also the risk of hitting an aircraft's propellers.

It is especially dangerous for air pirates as they rarely have access to a parachute.

To attempt a Skyjack a character must first jump out of an aircraft that is flying above their intended target and must be armed with a Grappling Gun. Whilst in free-fall the character must then make a Shooting roll at -4 (Steady Hands reduces this to -2), a success means they've hooked onto their target. Failure means they've missed, critical failure means the character flies into the props of an oncoming aircraft and take 5d6 points of damage.

Probably they've successfully hooked onto their intended target, the character must then make a Climbing roll at -2 and follows the normal rules for Climbing. The aircraft crew (if aware of the character) may try shooting at the character but suffer -2 for doing so, or they could simply cut the rope if they can reach it.

If the character misses their target or the rope they're climbing up is cut they then fall down to earth unless they have a parachute that works. If they don't have a parachute then follow the rules for Falling.


----------



## stormwell (Jul 29, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update: Week Three*

We've reached the start off Week Three and we're continuing to get more backers, keep sharing and bugging your friends/gaming groups and we'll get there.

Also a quick PSA; To all backers, be them current or future, please double check the amount you pledge.

This may only apply to non-UK backers, Kickstarter appears to automatically include shipping when you make your pledge. Whilst the extra money would be helpful, I'd rather people pledge the correct amount.


----------



## stormwell (Jul 30, 2013)

Bit of a nice surprise yesterday was the Frozen Skies Kickstarter  getting a mention on Geek Native and almost £200 worth of pledges over a  handful of hours.


The Geek Native article can be found here; http://www.geeknative.com/40894/frozen-skies-is-a-savage-worlds-dieselpunk-rpg-worth-looking-at/


----------



## stormwell (Jul 31, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update: Two Weeks And Counting!*

There are now two weeks left to go!

A big thank you to everyone's support thus far, past day or so has seen a huge boost with a ton more backers pushing the project over the £500 mark. If it keeps up like this then there is a very good chance that not only reach the target goal, but perhaps get into the stretch goals!

Thanks again to everyone, keep sharing/bugging your gaming groups and we'll get Frozen Skies funded and released this year!


----------



## stormwell (Aug 2, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update: Myths & Legends Preview*

Yet again a big thank you to everyone who's backed this project or supported it by spreading the word, you guys are really really awesome!

We're now getting towards the end of Week Three, but there is still a ways to go until the project is fully funded. So again I must ask you to continue to promote this project and harass friends and gaming groups into back this project, even if its just couple of pounds/dollars which will still get them a bunch of RPG maps. £3,000 isn't much by Kickstarter standards and can easily be reached in under an hour, so all that is needed is to continue pushing the project.

Anyway, over a week ago posted a preview of some Places of Interest from the book. Today I'll be posting another preview in the form of myths & legends related to those places.



> *Chapter Seven: Myths, Legends & Folklore*
> 
> Alyeska has its fair share of myths and legends. Some stem from hearsay and drunken bar-room tales, while others are stories of ancient events retold countless times and thus kept alive, mainly as bedtime stories to scare young children. In truth, the Alyeskan Wilderness is a weirder place than most folk care to admit.
> 
> ...


----------



## stormwell (Aug 5, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update: Rogue's Gallery*

As always a huge thank you to everyone who's backed thus far or helped out in other ways!

We're now up to 39 backers and 21% funded, but with just over a week left we've still got a bit of work to do. So please please please share this project, pester your friends and post in local gaming forums or social media groups. Every new backer further proves that there is interest and takes us a step closer to Frozen Skies becoming a reality. With an all-out effort we can get there and get Frozen Skies funded!

Anyway, over the weekend a received a question on one of the forums I visit and post on; "_I pledged to this because it seems like a bargain and I'm interested in the combination of dieselpunk and an arctic background, but could you elaborate on what the typical PCs would be and what they'd do? You've discussed places of interest and legends, but I'm more interested in how it would work as a game, not just a setting. Thanks._"

Good question.

In my head I view the PCs as being 'from the wrong side of the tracks' and make a living on the outskirts of society, either as outlaws (smugglers, bandits, air pirates) or as pioneers in a frontier land. Think of it a bit like the TV series Firefly.

What they do depends on the sort of game the GM wishes to run, though there are a few options;

*Dungeon Crawling With Guns:- There are old ruins scattered around and there is a Gold Rush of a sort but with relics and old artefacts.

*Criminal Pursuits:- Be a smuggler or be an air pirate, either way you're up against the law and other criminals.

*The Frontier:- Its the frontier with a vast amount of blank map space to fill, either dabble in a bit of colony building or try and find a path into wilderness beyond.

I hope that helps, but if people have any more questions then feel free to ask.


----------



## stormwell (Aug 7, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update: One Week To Go!*

Just a week left to go and we're almost a third of the way to the target.

A very big thank you to everyone who has pledge thus far, though I must continue to ask that you share and spread the word about this project. As I've said before, £3,000 is nothing by Kickstarter and we've got plenty of time to get there and get there we will.

Also a reminder that every backer gets £20/$32 worth of RPG maps from Fabled Environments even if they only pledge a couple of pounds/dollars!


----------



## stormwell (Aug 9, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update: The Home Stretch*

We're quickly coming to the end of Week Four and the end is in sight, as ever a very big thank you to everyone who has backed this project and help spread the word.

Though a big push is still needed to get us to our target, so pester your friends and blackmail your gaming groups into backing, also share through social media and various gaming forums. Reaching our target within the time remaining is still doable, it can and will be done!

So promote like crazy over the weekend and I'll see you all on Monday.


----------



## stormwell (Aug 12, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update: The Final Countdown*

And we're close to the end.

The response to the project has been good and I thank everyone who has backed, though we still need that extra push to get it there. I've said before that £3,000 is nothing by Kickstarter standards and I stand by that, it has been raised before in about an hour or so. Even though there is less than 48 hours left I'm still confident that we'll get there.

So again I ask everyone to share this project and encourage others to pledge, with a strong effort we'll get there and make Frozen Skies a reality.


----------



## stormwell (Aug 14, 2013)

*Kickstarter Update: And She's Done!*

The project has reached its conclusion, though I've had a positive response I am a little disappointed that the project didn't reach its target.

In retrospect there are probably a ton of things I could've done differently to make it more successful, the major one I believe that I probably should've spent more time promoting the project before it started. Yes we got up to 31% funded with £943 from 60 backers, had I promoted it heavily for an extra couple of months then its possible that could've been reached within the first few days.

But as I said, there is probably a ton of other factors.

So the question now is what happens next?

I think the obvious answer is get some feedback and learn from my mistakes, this includes asking on forums and sending out a survey later today. The other answer is look at ways to try and get Frozen Skies funded somehow, I know there is interest as has been proven and I'm stubborn enough to keep trying to get the book out.

So my options are as follows;

*Crowdfund via Paypal; Great for people who didn't want to use Amazon and/or Kickstarter, but may end up being a slower method of raising the funds needed.

*Try again with Kickstarter; I can get feedback and make a much better project, though my only concerns are how long do I wait before running it and whether my first project will count against me.

*Seek Alternative Funding; Been keeping my options open and seeing what else is out there that can be useful, though I don't know if anything will come of it.

So that is how things stand, thanks to everyone who has backed the project and I welcome any and all feedback you may have.


----------



## stormwell (Aug 21, 2013)

In attempt to better organize things for the Frozen Skies Kickstarter relaunch (as well as kickstart my forums) started a thread on the Utherwald forums to consolidate all the feedback, etc in one handy place.

http://forums.utherwaldpress.com/index.php?showtopic=2


----------

